
New Amazon Fire HD 8 - tomcam
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AHBAJU2
======
tomcam
Pixel density on this seems quite low at 189 dpi. I have found the 4rth ten HD
6 at 252 ppi to be much better for reading. It is mediocre for video, but I
read lots of PDFs and HN on it.

